# Urdu: to define



## Cilquiestsuens

عژیز دوستو
السلام علیکم




آج کل بندہ نا چیز و نا لا‍‌ئق اپنے فارغ اوقات صرف کررہا ہے کچھ فرانسیسی مفکر کے چند مضامن کا اردو ترجمہ کرنے میں . 
ایک مضمون دہشت گردی کے حوالے سے لکھا گیا ہے  اس میں دہشت گردی کا تاریخی اور فلسفیانہ لحاظ سے تجزیہ کیا جاتا ہے.
اس میں یہ جملہ آتا ہے ۔

_Le terrorisme se définit comme un ensemble d'opérations militaires...._
( = terrorism is defined as a number of military operations...)

حیران و پریشان ہوں کہ  ڈیفائن جیسا دیکھنے میں آسان لفظ در اصل قدرے مشکل نکلا.  
 ڈیفائن کا لفظی ترجمہ یعنی *تعریف کرنا *زبان زد عام و خاص نہیں ہے. میرا خیال ہے کہ اس سے *تعارف کروانا* زیادہ بہتر رہےگا حالانکہ یہ محاورہ 
to introduce
 کا مروجہ ترجمہ ہے.
آپ کے قیمتی تجاویز کا بے صبری سے منتظر ​


----------



## Faylasoof

Cilquiestsuens said:


> عژیز دوستو​
> 
> 
> 
> السلام علیکم​
> 
> آج کل بندہ نا چیز و نا لا‍‌ئق اپنے فارغ اوقات صرف کررہا ہے کچھ فرانسیسی مفکر کے چند مضامن کا اردو ترجمہ کرنے میں .
> ایک مضمون دہشت گردی کے حوالے سے لکھا گیا ہے اس میں دہشت گردی کا تاریخی اور فلسفیانہ لحاظ سے تجزیہ کیا جاتا ہے.
> اس میں یہ جملہ آتا ہے ۔​
> _Le terrorisme se définit comme un ensemble d'opérations militaires...._
> ( = terrorism is defined as a number of military operations...)​
> حیران و پریشان ہوں کہ ڈیفائن جیسا دیکھنے میں آسان لفظ در اصل قدرے مشکل نکلا.
> ڈیفائن کا لفظی ترجمہ یعنی *تعریف کرنا *زبان زد عام و خاص نہیں ہے. میرا خیال ہے کہ اس سے *تعارف کروانا* زیادہ بہتر رہےگا حالانکہ یہ محاورہ
> to introduce
> کا مروجہ ترجمہ ہے.​
> آپ کے قیمتی تجاویز کا بے صبری سے منتظر ​


 

وعلیکم السلام​ 


آپ نے بجا فرمایا کہ لفظ ِ تعریف عام طور پر اس معنی میں نہیں مستعمل ہے اور نہ اس طرح وردِ زباں ہے مگر اسے پھر بھی یوں استعمال کیا جا سکتا ہے​ 


دہشت گردی کی تعریف و توضیح یہ ہے کہ اس میں کئی طرح کے عسکری / فوجی اعمال / عملیات شامل ہیں​ 
_dahshat gardee kii ta3riif o tauDheeh yeh hay keh is mei,n ka2ii TaraH ke 3askary / faujii a3amaal / 3amaliyaat shaamil hai.n _​ 

ہشت گردی کی تعریف و توضیح یہ ہے کہ اس میں کئی ایک عسکری / فوجی اعمال / عملیات شامل ہیں​ 
_dahshat gardee kii ta3riif o tauDheeh yeh hay keh is mei,n ka2ii ek 3askary / faujii a3amaal / 3amaliyaat shaamil hai.n _​ 


دہشت گردی کی تعریف و توضیح یہ ہے کہ اسے ایک طرح کا عسکری / فوجی عمل قرار دیا گیا ہے​ 
_dahshat gardee kii ta3riif o tauDheeh yeh hay keh ise ek TaraH kaa 3askary / faujii 3amal qaraar diyaa gayaa _​ 
etc., etc. وغیرہ , وغیرہ​


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

faylasoof said:


> وعلیکم السلام​
> 
> 
> آپ نے بجا فرمایا کہ لفظ ِ تعریف عام طور پر اس معنی میں نہیں مستعمل ہے اور نہ اس طرح وردِ زباں ہے مگر اسے پھر بھی یوں استعمال کیا جا سکتا ہے​
> 
> 
> دہشت گردی کی تعریف و توضیح یہ ہے کہ اس میں کئی طرح کے عسکری / فوجی اعمال / عملیات شامل ہیں​
> _dahshat gardee kii ta3riif o taudheeh yeh hay keh is mei,n ka2ii tarah ke 3askary / faujii a3amaal / 3amaliyaat shaamil hai.n _​
> 
> ہشت گردی کی تعریف و توضیح یہ ہے کہ اس میں کئی ایک عسکری / فوجی اعمال / عملیات شامل ہیں​
> _dahshat gardee kii ta3riif o taudheeh yeh hay keh is mei,n ka2ii ek 3askary / faujii a3amaal / 3amaliyaat shaamil hai.n _​
> 
> 
> دہشت گردی کی تعریف و توضیح یہ ہے کہ اسے ایک طرح کا عسکری / فوجی عمل قرار دیا گیا ہے​
> _dahshat gardee kii ta3riif o taudheeh yeh hay keh ise ek tarah kaa 3askary / faujii 3amal qaraar diyaa gayaa _​
> etc., etc. وغیرہ , وغیرہ​





 جواب سے ناچیز کو نوازنے کا شکریہ
.​ مجھے تسلی ہو‏ئ ہے کہ آپ نے بھی *تعریف* لفظ  اکیلا نہیں بلکہ اس کے ساتھ *توضیح*​  جیسا ھم معنی لفظ جوڑ کراستعمال کرنا گوارا کیا جو کہ اردو زبان کا ایک عام طریقہ ہوتا ہے کسی لفظ کے ایک مخصوص معنی کو اجاگر کرنے کا
. 
​ ‎‎‌بہرحال سوال کرنے کا مقصد یہ تھا کہ کوئ ایسا محاورہ تجویز کیا جاۓ جو کہ عوام الناس کوبھی سمجھ آ جاۓ اور اہل نظر کی آنکھوں میں بھی نہ کھثکے
...​ مثال کے طورپرکیا ایسا کہنا بہتر نہیں ہوگا ‏؟
:​ *دہشت گردی لفظ سے مراد ہے / ہوتی ہے * *کئی طرح کے عسکری / فوجی اعمال / عملیات / مہمّات*​ .​


----------



## Koozagar

Dear Friends,
I apologize for not contributing my comments in Urdu, I don't have the facility to type in Nastaliq. 

"ڈیفائن کا لفظی ترجمہ یعنی *تعریف کرنا *زبان زد عام و خاص نہیں ہے"

I believe Ta'reef is widely understood to mean 'definition of'. In school, everyone comes across questions in exams such as:
" Isam nakrah ki tareef bayan karein?"

*"دہشت گردی لفظ سے مراد ہے / ہوتی ہے * *کئی طرح کے عسکری / فوجی اعمال / عملیات / مہمّات"*​using 'muraad' is a good alternatively, albeit, the structure of the sentence would change depending on the complete sentence. Also, 'lafz' should come before 'dehshat gardi', in my humble opinion. And I think it would be "kai tarhaan *ki*..."
If you don't mind posting the complete sentence, maybe we can up with more creative translations.


----------



## BP.

I concur with janaab-e Koozagar that _ta3riif karnaa _is the standard translation of to define. And with his suggestion of swapping places of _lafz _and _deshatgardii_.

If I were you, I'd do away with the word faujii. It primarily doesn't mean militarily, only _in group_.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

آپ لوگوں کے جوابات و ہدایات  کا بہت  شکریہ  . کیا میرا جملہ یوں صحیح ہوگا = 

 *لفظ **دہشت گردی  سے مراد ہوتی ہے * *کئی طرح کے عسکری اعمال / عملیات / مہمّات

**اس جملے کے حوالے سے *ایک اور * سوال

**یہاں مراد کے ساتھ 'ہے' بہتر لگتا ہے یا 'ہوتی ہے' ؟

*اور جہاں تک لفظ فوجی کا تعلق ہے تو مجھے لگتا کہ وہ کسی ملک کے باقاعدہ  فوج کے لئے ہی  استمعال ہوتا ہے  بلا شک و شبہ لفظ عسکری یہاں موزوں ہے   . اردو اخبارات میں حکومت کے خلاف لڑنے والی ٹولیوں کو  عسکریت پسند کہا جاتا ہے         
 آخر کار  آپ کے تجویز کے مطابق لفظ تعریف اس معنی میں زیادہ تر لفظ بیان کے ساتھ ہی میرے خیال میں مستعمل ہوگا . جملہ پھر کیسے بنےگا؟

دہشت گردی کی یوں تعریف بیان کی جاتی ہے کہ.... ؟  


اور آپ نستعلیق میں لکھنا چاہیںگے تو یہ آزما کر دیکھیں ؛ 
 
Google transliterate

​


----------



## Faylasoof

Koozagar said:


> And I think it would be "kai tarhaan *ki*..."


 I don’t think so!  _ka2ii TaraH k*e* 2a3maal_ . For _3amaliyaat_ it may vary! For example, we say _un k*ii* 3aad*a*t_ but _un k*e* 3aad*aa*t _and _never_ _un k*ii* 3aadaat_!


Koozagar said:


> If you don't mind posting the complete sentence, maybe we can up with more creative translations.


 Here it is:


Cilquiestsuens said:


> _Le terrorisme se définit comme un ensemble d'opérations militaires...._
> ( = terrorism is defined as a number of military operations...)


 I think he just wanted to have this in Urdu.


BelligerentPacifist said:


> If I were you, I'd do away with the word faujii. It primarily doesn't mean militarily, only _in group_.


 Firstly, my own preference was _3askary_*عسکری* that is why I put that first but فوجی_ faujii _to mean _military_ is quite common, e.g. فوجی  کاررَوائی_ faujii kaar rawaa2ii_ = military action ( فوجی كار روائیان_faujii kaar rawaa2iyaa.n_ = military actions – plural).

 لفظ ِ *مراد* كا استعمال  بھی اس جا قطعا جائز ہے مگر* تعریف و توضیح* بھی اسی طرح مناسب بلكہ اسے سازگار ہی كیوں نہ قرار دیجیئے. ہماری زبان میں وضاحت كو ہرگز برا نہیں سمجھا گیا ہے.  


​ آپ اپنے پہلے جملے كو یوں بھی تحریر كر سكتے ہیں

​ *لفظ دہشت گردی سے مراد  کئی طرح کے عسکری اعمال ہیں*​ 

اور آپ كا دوسرا جملہ یہ شكلیں اختیار كر سكتا ہے​ 
*دہشت گردی کی یوں تعریف بیان کی جاسكتی ہے کہ اس میں کئی طرح کے \ كئی قسم كے عسکری اعمال شامل ہیں*​ *دہشت گردی کا  بیان  یوں بھی كیا جاسكتا ہے کہ اس میں کئی طرح کے \ كئی قسم كے عسکری اعمال شامل ہیں*​ *دہشت گردی کا  بیان  یوں بھی ہو سكتا ہے کہ اس میں کئی طرح کے \ كئی قسم كے عسکری اعمال شامل ہیں*​ *دہشت گردی کا  بیان  یوں بھی كیا جاسكتا ہے کہ یہ کئی طرح کے \ كئی قسم كے عسکری اعمال پر مبنی ہے*​ 

وغیرہ،  وغیرہ​ 
 ان سب میں خفیف فرق ہے پر خیال وہی ہے​


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

*فیلسوف صا حب 

نا اہل پر آپ کی انمول توجہ کی نوازش.
میرا ان ساءاللہ تعالی آخری سوال
اس جملے میں عسکری اعمال کی بجاۓ ** کیوں نہ** عسکری** کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں استعمال کیا جاۓ؟

یہ الفاظ زیا دہ عام فہم والے اور سلیس لگتے ہیں.** 
*​


----------



## BP.

Faylasoof said:


> ...
> Firstly, my own preference was _3askary_*عسکری* that is why I put that first but فوجی_ faujii _to mean _military_ is quite common, e.g. فوجی  کاررَوائی_ faujii kaar rawaa2ii_ = military action ( فوجی كار روائیان_faujii kaar rawaa2iyaa.n_ = military actions – plural).
> ...


I see that is currently everybody has been using _faujii _to mean military, but if I'd like to argue that _fauj_, _jaish_, _jat.t.haa_,_ jauq _and even _urdu _simply mean a _large group of people_. These words are shifting their meaning vis a vis the general public since the state apparatus constantly talks about the military in these terms. But the original word for military would still be _3askarii _or _sipaahii_.


----------



## Koozagar

And I believe we should treat language as a living organism, we should keep open the possibility of new usages and accept them. 

Faraz ka misra hay:
yeh bhi ek silsila-e-kun fayakun hay youN hay


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I see that is currently everybody has been using _faujii _to mean military,



*?   ?*



> ''*
> نا اہل پر آپ کی انمول توجہ کی نوازش.
> میرا ان ساءاللہ تعالی آخری سوال
> اس جملے میں عسکری اعمال کی بجاۓ ** کیوں نہ** عسکری** کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں استعمال کیا جاۓ؟
> 
> یہ الفاظ زیا دہ عام فہم والے اور سلیس لگتے ہیں*


**


----------



## Faylasoof

BelligerentPacifist said:


> I see that is currently everybody has been using _faujii _to mean military, but if I'd like to argue that _fauj_, _jaish_, _jat.t.haa_,_ jauq _and even _urdu _simply mean a _large group of people_. These words are shifting their meaning vis a vis the general public since the state apparatus constantly talks about the military in these terms. But the original word for military would still be _3askarii _or _sipaahii_.


 In Urdu we use many synonyms and _fauji / 3askary_ are synonyms that is why I have been using both! In fact, I suggested _3askary _*عسکری*in the first place.The use of _fauj / fauji_ is not new but has been around for more than a century to mean army / military. But _jaish_ (or _jaysh_) is much rarer. 

_sipaah_ from Middle Persian is used more in poetry and _sipaahii_ means a soldier. We don’t say _sipaahii imdaad_ to mean military aid. Instead we say فوجی امداد (military aid). I don’t think this has fallen out of use at all. فوجی کاررَوائی (military action) and فوجی امداد (military aid) are still commonly used.



Cilquiestsuens said:


> *فیلسوف صا حب
> 
> نا اہل پر آپ کی انمول توجہ کی نوازش.
> میرا ان ساءاللہ تعالی آخری سوال
> اس جملے میں **عسکری اعمال کی بجاۓ**کیوں نہ**عسکری کارروا‏‏**‏ئیاں استعمال کیا جاۓ؟**
> 
> **یہ الفاظ زیا دہ عام فہم والے اور سلیس لگتے ہیں**. *​


 
جناب سلكی صاحب،​ اگر آپ انمول ہیں تو میں انوكھا ہوں اسی لئے اتنی توجہ دے رہا ہوں​ آپ كی تجویز بالكل درست ہے، *عسکری کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں* یا *فوجی کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں *دونوں قابل استعمال ہیں بلكہ *عسکری کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں *بلیغ  اردو سمجھی جائے گی اور *فوجی کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں  *ذیادہ عام فہم .​ جیسا كہ آپ خود ہی جانتے ہیں ہماری زبان میں لچك ہے اور مختلف مواقع پر مختلف طریقوں سے وہی بات بیان كی جا سكتی ہے​


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

faylasoof said:


> جناب سلكی صاحب،​ اگر آپ انمول ہیں تو میں انوكھا ہوں اسی لئے اتنی توجہ دے رہا ہوں​ آپ كی تجویز بالكل درست ہے، *عسکری کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں* یا *فوجی کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں *دونوں قابل استعمال ہیں بلكہ *عسکری کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں *بلیغ  اردو سمجھی جائے گی اور *فوجی کارروا‏‏‏ئیاں  *ذیادہ عام فہم .​ جیسا كہ آپ خود ہی جانتے ہیں ہماری زبان میں لچك ہے اور مختلف مواقع پر مختلف طریقوں سے وہی بات بیان كی جا سكتی ہے​




جناب عالی

انمول تو میں نہیں آپ کا وقت ہے جو آپ اس فورم میں ہم غریبوں کو عنایپ کرتے ہیں.
​


----------



## Faylasoof

جناب حضرت،
بیشك نہ آپ انمول ہیں اور نہ نا اہل، میں بے حد معذرت خواہ ہوں اگر كسی بھی قسم كی گستاخی ہوئی، میرا كہنے كا مقصد ہی كچھ اور تھا  اور ہاں ہم سب كا وقت قیمتی ضرور ہے مگر  میرے لئے اردو زبان كی خدمت بھی زندگی كا ایك اہم حصہ ہے.*   امید ہے كہ بالا تجاویز كام آئیں گی* ​


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

faylasoof said:


> جناب حضرت،
> بیشك نہ آپ انمول ہیں اور نہ نا اہل، میں بے حد معذرت خواہ ہوں اگر كسی بھی قسم كی گستاخی ہوئی، میرا كہنے كا مقصد ہی كچھ اور تھا  اور ہاں ہم سب كا وقت قیمتی ضرور ہے مگر  میرے لئے اردو زبان كی خدمت بھی زندگی كا ایك اہم حصہ ہے.*   امید ہے كہ بالا تجاویز كام آئیں گی* ​




جناب 
آپ کے ہدایات و ارشادات سر آنکھوں پر .اس فورم میں بہت کچھ سیکھا ہے نا چیز  نے  اور اس میں آپ کی اور پی جی صاحب کی ان تھک خدمات اور لگاؤ کی جتنی  تعریف کی جاۓ کم ہے   .​


----------

